# Fastest File Uploading site?



## Gigacore (May 4, 2007)

Which is the fastest uploading site. Please inform me wanna upload 1 GB file!


----------



## 47shailesh (May 4, 2007)

Rapidshare.... But you need to chop ur upload into 100mb each for uploads


----------



## Pathik (May 4, 2007)

most ppl prefer rapidshare or megaupload....
or try mooload or 2shared.net


----------



## ambandla (May 4, 2007)

*127.0.0.1

Just kidding.

try xdrive software (Xdrive provides free secure online storage) or rapidshare or megaupload


----------



## Gigacore (May 4, 2007)

tanks all

2shared is good


----------



## rakeshishere (May 4, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> most ppl prefer rapidshare or megaupload....
> or try mooload or 2shared.net



_Just a correction..It is _*2shared.com*


----------



## cooldivya (May 4, 2007)

do try the site as mentioned in the signture


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 4, 2007)

I mostly use mihd.net

Its very easy for my friends to download from here as it doesn't have waiting time or any kind of limit, rapidshare or megaupload have.


----------

